# Pink Floyd



## fschris

What is the most affordable way to truly listen to a great Pink Floyd album. For example I have hear Dark side of the moon and Wish you were on a wide range of systems and it never sounds the same. Some better than others. Why did Pink Floyd produce albums in the 70s which seemed to require very high end gear to experience what they had mastered in the studio? Pink Floyd on my zaphs sounds pretty bad. I got a pair of vintage DBX sound fields and it sounds better. I can almost hear the intro of breath to me about 30 seconds into it. On better speaker maybe 5-7 seconds. Some of the best pink floyd I have heard when I was a kid was at my friends house. His dad had some DIY speakers and some carver m500 amps. I think he had 4 of them running to speakers. I have to go hear Pink Floyd on some statements before I build a set!


----------



## JBrax

Have you given this a spin? It's obviously minus Roger Waters but some really good stuff.
David Gilmour: Remember That Night - Live At The Royal Albert Hall [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UD08HW/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_KQQOvb8FNNBFR


----------



## Talley

Ha good luck. 

Pink Floyd is one of my reference tracks!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

fschris said:


> What is the most affordable way to truly listen to a great Pink Floyd album.


A vintage stereo receiver and a pair of Paradigm 5se MKII (or 7se) speakers. Fantastic!


----------



## chashint

fschris said:


> What is the most affordable way to truly listen to a great Pink Floyd album.


I will assume album includes CD?

The most inexpensive Sony BR player with earphone out and Klipsch S4 earbuds.
Should be right at $100 to the door including the CD.


----------



## AudiocRaver

A lot of those tracks were recorded with very little ambience, mics set up close to instruments and amplifiers, so they can sound quite plain in a room without ambience or with poor speaker setup. A room with more natural ambience will add more warmth to the sound of the recording and may seem more friendly to you.

Do not negate the kid factor, we all heard things as kids is that sounded fantastic to us that might not sound so great to us now with more experienced ears.

Another possibility, you might be trying to experience those tracks the same way you did as a youth, wanting a more raw sound with lots of power behind it like when you first heard it. It might take a certain type of system to deliver that same sound. Just a thought.

The psychology of what sounds good to us and why is not always a simple mater.


----------



## fschris

AudiocRaver said:


> A lot of those tracks were recorded with very little ambience, mics set up close to instruments and amplifiers, so they can sound quite plain in a room without ambience or with poor speaker setup. A room with more natural ambience will add more warmth to the sound of the recording and may seem more friendly to you.
> 
> Do not negate the kid factor, we all heard things as kids is that sounded fantastic to us that might not sound so great to us now with more experienced ears.
> 
> Another possibility, you might be trying to experience those tracks the same way you did as a youth, wanting a more raw sound with lots of power behind it like when you first heard it. It might take a certain type of system to deliver that same sound. Just a thought.
> 
> The psychology of what sounds good to us and why is not always a simple mater.


wow.. that may be very true... i was thinking about find some carver gear on Ebay but maybe its just the perception from when I was younger... i will need to contemplate this aging. lddude:


----------



## Talley

I think Pink Floyd sounds great on my system.


----------



## willis7469

Talley said:


> I think Pink Floyd sounds great on my system.


 me too!!!


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> me too!!!


 Me three!


----------



## chashint

I am happy with mine too.


----------



## chashint

AudiocRaver said:


> A lot of those tracks were recorded with very little ambience, mics set up close to instruments and amplifiers, so they can sound quite plain in a room without ambience or with poor speaker setup. A room with more natural ambience will add more warmth to the sound of the recording and may seem more friendly to you. Do not negate the kid factor, we all heard things as kids is that sounded fantastic to us that might not sound so great to us now with more experienced ears. Another possibility, you might be trying to experience those tracks the same way you did as a youth, wanting a more raw sound with lots of power behind it like when you first heard it. It might take a certain type of system to deliver that same sound. Just a thought. The psychology of what sounds good to us and why is not always a simple mater.


The kid factor is a very good point.
I have been collecting the music of my youth for the past 5 years....once in a while I have one of those ...."What was I thinking back then"... reactions when I play a newly added CD.
Pink Floyd is not in that category for me but I must admit I very seldom spin up Pink Floyd's earlier efforts anymore and at one time they very much in the rotation.
Maybe the indiscretions of my youth just put me in a more appreciative state of mind for those albums.
I don't know that I am more sophisticated in my musical tastes than I was back then, but I do know I have a lot less indiscretions that might put my mind in that appreciative state.


----------



## willis7469

Talley said:


> I think Pink Floyd sounds great on my system.





JBrax said:


> Me three!





chashint said:


> I am happy with mine too.


 I feel I'm in good company!
The wall is my favorite, but when the 12 string comes in on wish you were here? mm, mm, good!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Me six. Although the new SACD-surround mix is a lot of fun, too, very addictive.


----------



## JBrax

I still remember going to the record store to pick-up Pink Floyd Pulse on CD. To this day the coolest CD I've ever owned. That blinking light on the CD cover was the coolest thing to me in my younger years. Come to think of it that may have been the beginning to my fascination with pretty lights.


----------



## Lumen

I'll always remember the drum solo in Moby Dick... Oh sorry, wrong thread!
Sent from my iPad using HTShack

EDIT: One of Pink Floyd's less-celebrated works is "Obscured by Clouds", the soundtrack to the film _La Vallée_ and is a favorite of mine. But not as much of a favorite as "Animals." One more Pink Floyd title that gets a lot of airplay is their DVD of "Live at Pompeii," an outdoor concert with no audience!


----------



## Lumen

JBrax said:


> I still remember going to the record store to pick-up Pink Floyd Pulse on CD. To this day the coolest CD I've ever owned. That blinking light on the CD cover was the coolest thing to me in my younger years. Come to think of it that may have been the beginning to my fascination with pretty lights.


+1 !! 
I understand it was a limited edition. I still have mine, and it works--HAH! I like to think of it as the security system for my stacks of CD's because the blinking light reminds me of some car alarms.


----------



## JBrax

Lumen said:


> +1 !! I understand it was a limited edition. I still have mine, and it works--HAH! I like to think of it as the security system for my stacks of CD's because the blinking light reminds me of some car alarms.


 I also have mine but sadly my light no longer blinks. I'm sure if I replaced the battery she'd fire back up though. We've dated ourselves with the Pulse talk!


----------



## Lumen

JBrax said:


> I also have mine but sadly my light no longer blinks. I'm sure if I replaced the battery she'd fire back up though.


You may be happy to know that they're just two AA's, not a fancy-schmancy camera/watch battery. Take the plunge ...errr, pulse!


----------



## JBrax

Lumen said:


> You may be happy to know that they're just two AA's, not a fancy-schmancy camera/watch battery. Take the plunge ...errr, pulse!


 Well I may have to bring the light back to life. Huh? Huh? Get it? Coming Back to Life.


----------



## Blainetsuds

I to love Pink Floyd. I have to listen to their music at least weekly. I use the Echoes cd as my reference cd ,if I make any equipment or setting changes to my system. It sounds awesome, very dynamic music. This may be a good time to ask a question about Floyd. What does your significant other think of Pink Floyds music? My wife does not like or get/understand most of their music. Actually finds most of it annoying. I understand it takes all kinds.


----------



## willis7469

Blainestuds, my wife is of the same opinion as yours. I take it in when I get a chance. If I want to annoy her intentionally, I go with pantera!


----------



## chashint

My wife says she is just beaten down by Pink Floyd because she has heard it over and over and ...well you see where I am going.
She feels the same way about The Alan Parsons Project and the The Eagles too.
Supertramp probably makes her beat down list, but they are a distant 4th.


----------



## Talley

Two suns in the sunset is a good one.


----------



## fschris

I might have to get a SACD player.... or can you get that MIX in a .FLAC?


----------



## whitey019

Talley said:


> Two suns in the sunset is a good one.


A favorite of mine too.


----------



## whitey019

fschris said:


> I might have to get a SACD player.... or can you get that MIX in a .FLAC?


A SACD player is worth it for floyd alone if you're a fan.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> I also have mine but sadly my light no longer blinks. I'm sure if I replaced the battery she'd fire back up though. We've dated ourselves with the Pulse talk!


It is amazing how many years that light blinked for! I would suggest pulling the batteries out of the case before they leak and ruin everything.
As far as best way to listen I agree with everyone that says get the SACD of Dark Side of the Moon, it can be picked up pretty cheap and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> It is amazing how many years that light blinked for! I would suggest pulling the batteries out of the case before they leak and ruin everything. As far as best way to listen I agree with everyone that says get the SACD of Dark Side of the Moon, it can be picked up pretty cheap and it sounds fantastic.


 Mine blinked forever! If it was going to leak it would have done it by now but still probably a good idea to pull it out.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> Mine blinked forever! If it was going to leak it would have done it by now but still probably a good idea to pull it out.


I have had many flashlights ruined by leaking batteries so I tend to be very cautious, or you could just put two new AA batteries in and enjoy the blinking light for another 5 or 6 years


----------



## Andre

Guess I am a little different, I find Pink Floyd is the best with headphones, closed back, over ear. Favorite tune "High Hopes", least favorite "Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict". The wife doesn't mind the mainstream Pink Floyd, but turns up her nose the the "acid trip" stuff


----------



## ceh383

typ44q said:


> As far as best way to listen I agree with everyone that says get the SACD of Dark Side of the Moon, it can be picked up pretty cheap and it sounds fantastic.


The SACD mix of Dark Side of The Moon is excellent, however, I think the 2 channel mix with good headphones is better.


----------



## typ44q

ceh383 said:


> The SACD mix of Dark Side of The Moon is excellent, however, I think the 2 channel mix with good headphones is better.


So the SACD is a hybrid disc are you referring to the two channel DSD or CD mix on the SACD or from a different source?


----------



## ceh383

typ44q said:


> So the SACD is a hybrid disc are you referring to the two channel DSD or CD mix on the SACD or from a different source?


I was referring to the original vinyl release...


----------



## Lumen

Mo Fi's Original Master Recording?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Savjac

I am a Floyd nut and still love listening to their music, watching their videos and just zoning as defined by said tunage.

I have seen the entire band 4 times live starting with the road show for Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here, Animals (Twice) then of course Roger Waters 3 times live stating with Pros and Cons with Clapton live on guitar. Ahhhhhh, the good old days.

It is my strong opinion that the best sounding music comes from when Roger was still part of the band and used his OCD for perfection to control the recording process. One needs only dip their ears into the lovely elegance that is the tune "If" from the Atom Heart Mother album. You can hear Rogers vocals and writing style start to allow itself to come forward not to mention Gilmours melodic style that does not include too many nor too few notes, just the right amount with a groovy atmosphere to the song that promotes spaciality to come in future recordings. 
Should we discuss the best versions or all their albums ???

Oh an my wife is ok with it and even went with me to see Roger twice live when he was near us. My daughter loves em too.


----------



## Savjac

Lumen said:


> I'll always remember the drum solo in Moby Dick... Oh sorry, wrong thread!
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Yeah Baby, I just kicked this on in the mighty mighty sytem. It was good :wave:


----------



## ceh383

Savjac said:


> I have seen the entire band 4 times live starting with the road show for Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here, Animals (Twice) then of course Roger Waters 3 times live stating with Pros and Cons with Clapton live on guitar. Ahhhhhh, the good old days.


Yes, the good old days. I was able to see them 4 times, Animals, The Wall, A Momentary Lapse of Reason and The Division Bell. All were very good shows, I wish I could have seen the Dark Side of the Moon and Wish You Were Here tours. I never saw Roger on a solo tour, I'm sure they were very good as well...


----------



## Marksas

Lumen said:


> I'll always remember the drum solo in Moby Dick... Oh sorry, wrong thread! Sent from my iPad using HTShack EDIT: One of Pink Floyd's less-celebrated works is "Obscured by Clouds", the soundtrack to the film La Vallée and is a favorite of mine. But not as much of a favorite as "Animals." One more Pink Floyd title that gets a lot of airplay is their DVD of "Live at Pompeii," an outdoor concert with no audience!


 Funny, when I bought Live at Pompeii, I think VHS was the only option lol...still a great video no matter what format.

And I fully agree, Obscured is a fantastic album


----------



## Lumen

I was the odd-man-out with my first copy on Betamax (j/k).
I recently plopped "The Making of DSOTM" and "The Making of Wish You Were Here" into the BD player. Wasn't expecting much and didn't expect to make it through the whole rock-u-mentaries, but was pleasantly entertained!


----------



## Lumen

chashint said:


> Maybe the indiscretions of my youth just put me in a more appreciative state of mind for those albums. I don't know that I am more sophisticated in my musical tastes than I was back then, but I do know I have a lot less indiscretions that might put my mind in that appreciative state.





Andre said:


> The wife doesn't mind the mainstream Pink Floyd, but turns up her nose the the "acid trip" stuff


I recently came across this witticism (certainly NOT referring to anyone here):
_"In the '60s, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird, and people take Prozac to make the world normal!"
--Author unknown_


----------



## willis7469

Lumen said:


> I recently came across this witticism (certainly NOT referring to anyone here): "In the '60s, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird, and people take Prozac to make the world normal!" --Author unknown


 rofl...


----------



## Savjac

Now thats downright funny right there....:T


----------



## albe

Late to the party here but NEVER late with Pink Floyd.

"Remember That Night" Blu-Ray (concert footage) is fantastic, It's David's standard touring band but Wright is there on keyboards. 
With other special guests adding just the right amount to some of Pink Floyd classics. I highly recommend it!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remember_That_Night


A sleeper great 2-channel CD is "The Division Bell", Poles Apart has great dynamics and really shows off your 2 channel.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## rubberbudgie

Greetings to all of the Pink Floyd fans on here! I am a huge Floyd fan. My whole sound system has been built around the Dark Side of the Moon SACD, it's my reference disc for any changes made. Wish you were here on SACD sounds absolutely amazing also. 

On a side note Wish you were here was the first Pink Floyd album I ever heard. I was around 9 or 10 years old and my friends Dad told me to listen to it, played off LP with headphones. Was absolutely amazing. Nothing ever compared to that sound until I heard the Multi-channel SACD version and it was like hearing it for the first time again.

I am interested in seeing how the Blu-ray audio versions compare but I first have to get a proper Blu-ray player to replace the XBOX one as a player as it has serious limitations when it comes to outputting hi-resolution audio.


----------



## Savjac

The Blu Ray version of Wish You Were Here in the box set is far an away the best I have heard. Simply amazing and totally immersive. Ten thumbs up.


----------



## kevin360

Lumen said:


> I recently came across this witticism (certainly NOT referring to anyone here):
> _"In the '60s, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird, and people take Prozac to make the world normal!"
> --Author unknown_


Ah, but the world has always been weird, and so will it always be. :wink2:





Savjac said:


> The Blu Ray version of Wish You Were Here in the box set is far an away the best I have heard. Simply amazing and totally immersive. Ten thumbs up.


I most enthusiastically agree! :grin2:


----------



## KevinJSteward

Just realized I was having a Floyd-free weekend. That'll never do. Time to break out The Division Bell.


----------



## rubberbudgie

Savjac said:


> The Blu Ray version of Wish You Were Here in the box set is far an away the best I have heard. Simply amazing and totally immersive. Ten thumbs up.


On your recommendation I tracked it down and yes it certainly is impressive. I think the SACD version sounds just that little bit better but I think that's more psychological and probably wouldn't hold true in a blind listening test. 

I actually put the Allan Parsons Quadrophonic version on by mistake and about 2 or 2 minutes in I was thinking "This sounds quite different" - it was only when I looked at my receiver and noticed the LFE channel missing that I realized that it wasn't the 5.1 mix. 

But I kept listening to it and really enjoyed it. Makes me want to track down the Allan Parsons Dark Side of the Moon mix.



kevin360 said:


> Ah, but the world has always been weird, and so will it always be.
> 
> I most enthusiastically agree!


So do I, although weird and normal are relative terms 



KevinJSteward said:


> Just realized I was having a Floyd-free weekend. That'll never do. Time to break out The Division Bell.


Yeah what were you thinking having a Floyd free weekend? 

I actually just got the 20th Anniversary edition of Division Bell and the 5.1 mix has given me a whole new appreciation of that album. Hearing "Wearing the inside out" made me sad Rick Wright is no longer with us though.


----------



## typ44q

rubberbudgie said:


> I actually just got the 20th Anniversary edition of Division Bell and the 5.1 mix has given me a whole new appreciation of that album. Hearing "Wearing the inside out" made me sad Rick Wright is no longer with us though.


Cool! I didn't realize that they released Division Bell with a 5.1 mix and wow 20th anniversary, I remember seeing this in concert when I was in college. Great show and a really underrated album IMO.


----------



## rubberbudgie

typ44q said:


> Cool! I didn't realize that they released Division Bell with a 5.1 mix and wow 20th anniversary, I remember seeing this in concert when I was in college. Great show and a really underrated album IMO.


I agree. Here are Pink Floyd's Hi-resolution titles - http://hraudio.net/search.php?format=0&keywords=pink+floyd


----------

